# What is this called and where can I get one



## Turnedaround (Oct 26, 2022)

I’ve a buddy that showed me this face plate or type of face plate and after searching for hours with no success I’m now asking for help to identify this type of face plate and to find out if it’s still in production so one may purchase a few of them
There are only a few threads on the piece that screws on the face plate and it’s a
1 1/4X8 for the headstock
If I can provide any more info ask away and if I don’t know I’ll ask my friend, or take better photos

Thank you for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2022)

Amazon.com : 1 1/4 x 8 tpi faceplate

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou (Oct 27, 2022)

It’s a hecho in China relic from the 90s that was sold by Craft Supplies USA. The hub male side is standard, the female side varies to fit your lathe, the faceplates screw on to the male side. Cheaper than conventional faceplates for production work where more are better and allows to attach a faceplate to a blank and turn on any lathe regardless of spindle size with the appropriate hub. It’s downfall was its numerous deficiencies… not safe to reverse lathe rotation as only a few poorly sized machined threads held the faceplate on the hub with no locking grub screw, quality control was terrible… machined surfaces were rough, some were out of balance, some didn’t sit flush on the hub.
They were removed from the catalog after a short run, great idea but very poorly executed. Tried using them for production work back then but gave up for the above reasons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Turnedaround (Oct 27, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> It’s a hecho in China relic from the 90s that was sold by Craft Supplies USA. The hub male side is standard, the female side varies to fit your lathe, the faceplates screw on to the male side. Cheaper than conventional faceplates for production work where more are better and allows to attach a faceplate to a blank and turn on any lathe regardless of spindle size with the appropriate hub. It’s downfall was its numerous deficiencies… not safe to reverse lathe rotation as only a few poorly sized machined threads held the faceplate on the hub with no locking grub screw, quality control was terrible… machined surfaces were rough, some were out of balance, some didn’t sit flush on the hub.
> They were removed from the catalog after a short run, great idea but very poorly executed. Tried using them for production work back then but gave up for the above reasons.


Thank you that’s good to know


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 27, 2022)

Mods, if this is inappropriate, delete this post and then chew me out.

Robert, go to my website, www.woodturnerstools.com and check out my Chuck Plate if you have a chuck. If you don't own a chuck, then don't bother. This Chuck Plate was invented by me way back in 2010 because the piece I wanted to turn had a large hole in it where a spur would go, so I made a "Chuck Plate out of a piece of maple and put a tenon on it to be able to mount it into my G3 chuck. It has now made of Aluminum and is an indispensable tool in my turning room. The advantage of it is you don't have to remove a chuck to mount a piece for turning the bottombelow is a piece I turned without incident. *There isn't a faceplate in the world that could handle that mounting. *The second picture is of my Nose Ring I made to fit MY live center. "My" is capped as I made that live center plus 16 more just like it. 





@Bigdrowdy1, this is my nose ring that we talked about yesterday.

Mods, again, if this is unacceptable please delete it. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Turnedaround (Oct 27, 2022)

That looks like one heck of a feat , I’m Sure there’s a learning curve to this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 29, 2022)

I have a set I'm willing to part with. Fits 1"x8 spindle, *not* 1 1/4".

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 29, 2022)

Holy cow! @Spinartist graced us with his presence!! Hope you made it through the hurricane ok Lee.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Turnedaround (Oct 30, 2022)

Spinartist said:


> I have a set I'm willing to part with. Fits 1"x8 spindle, *not* 1 1/4".
> 
> View attachment 233012
> 
> ...


What do you want for them ?


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 30, 2022)

$40 shipped


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 30, 2022)

No issues with hurricane. Only 25 mph wind & 2" rain over 2 days

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2022)

Spinartist said:


> No issues with hurricane. Only 25 mph wind & 2" rain over 2 days


Good to see you Lee!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2022)

@Spinartist 
Think you could find me some big pieces of fern tree to fit a LFRB?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Spinartist
> Think you could find me some big pieces of fern tree to fit a LFRB?


He's great at finding it......its the rest that takes time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 31, 2022)

Spinartist said:


> I have a set I'm willing to part with. Fits 1"x8 spindle, *not* 1 1/4".
> 
> View attachment 233012
> 
> ...


Wonder where the factory was, just curious...I live in Monticello


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 31, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> Wonder where the factory was, just curious...I live in Monticello


​Check it out at https://florida.intercreditreport.com/company/read-tool-design-manufacturing-co-inc-l54354​​​


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 1, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> ​Check it out at https://florida.intercreditreport.com/company/read-tool-design-manufacturing-co-inc-l54354​​​


The last annual report was filed on 4 -28-06. Status is Inactive and last activity date is 5-02-07. They probably are out of business. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 1, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The last annual report was filed on 4 -28-06. Status is Inactive and last activity date is 5-02-07. They probably are out of business. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yea...I think they were in what is now a vacant building across from the old Jefferson County Kennel Club (old dog track also shuttered for years) north of town.


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Spinartist
> Think you could find me some big pieces of fern tree to fit a LFRB?


Not much chance of that. I've only seen live Fern Tree 3 times. Found some dead (in bad shape) already cut down once.
But fer you... if I ever come across some good pieces I'll share a piece or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 2, 2022)

You tha man Lee! I don't care what the tiny Texan says about you. Glad to see you checking in more often. When you gonna get back up this way?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 7, 2022)

Package mailed today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Turnedaround (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 8, 2022)

Thursday delivery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Spinartist (Nov 9, 2022)

If you drill & tap & put a 1/4 x 20 set screw where the RED circle is you can reduce the chance the plate will unscrew when running in reverse. It would tighten against the main body.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Turnedaround (Nov 9, 2022)

Spinartist said:


> If you drill & tap & put a 1/4 x 20 set screw where the RED circle is you can reduce the chance the plate will unscrew when running in reverse. It would tighten against the main body.
> 
> View attachment 233566


Thank you for the idea I take it you did this before ?


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 16, 2022)

Package sent, package received !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turnedaround (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you sir yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mods, if this is inappropriate, delete this post and then chew me out.


I'll allow it...because safety reasons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------

